# Weekly competition 2007-20 (2, 3, 3OH, 4, 5, BF)



## AvGalen (Jun 25, 2007)

Just came back from the USA and the US Open 2007 and thought it would be nice to continue our weekly competition. Pleae notice the addition of Square-1! I don't know how many points to give it, but please let me know what you think! My idea would be to give it the same amount of points as 3x3x3_oh or 4x4x4.

2x2x2
1. F R B2 U2 R' D L' U L' F' U' L2 B' U2 F2 D2 F2 L B2 D L D R D' L2
2. R' U' F' L' B' D2 F' U B' D' F U' F D2 F2 D2 B' R2 D L D F2 R2 F' D2
3. B2 U2 R2 B L' D F' D2 B' L B2 U2 B L F2 U R B R2 U L B L D R2
4. U2 L B2 R U B' D' L B2 U' F' D B2 D' F U' F D2 R2 B D' R2 F D L2
5. L' D L U R2 B R' D2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' F U2 F' R B U B' D2 R F' D R2

3x3x3
1. U B' U B' F' D B F' L2 R' B2 F' U' F D' R2 B' F' L2 R' D U B2 D U'
2. R' B' D B L R' B D U L B2 R B' L2 R U2 R' U2 B2 R D' B' L' D2 U
3. F' D2 U B' U2 L' U2 B F D' U R' D' F' L2 R' B R' B2 D' B L2 D U' B2
4. B' U2 F2 L' R' B2 F D2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 U2 F L F2 D' U F D B' D' L R
5. L R2 B' L R2 D' F R2 F R2 D U R U2 B D U2 L' D2 U' L D B' F2 R

3x3x3 One Handed
1. F R2 F R2 D2 B' D' U2 B2 L' R2 D U F L R D2 F U' R' B2 F' D2 U B
2. U' R F D' U B' F R2 B L' R' F D U2 R2 B' F' D L R2 B2 R D2 U' B
3. R2 U R2 B' L' B' L2 B2 D' U2 F' U2 L' D' U B' F2 L2 D' L' R' B2 L U2 B
4. R2 B R' U R' D U2 L R B2 D' U B' F' L2 F2 U2 B' F' L2 R' B' F D2 L
5. L' R' U B2 U' B' F' U2 L' R2 U' F2 R U2 L' D2 L' D2 F' L2 R' D2 U2 L2 D2

4x4x4
1. u2 B2 l' d' R' D' r2 b2 D2 F2 r f2 D2 L r f l2 r d' r' b' F2 U' l' R' f2 D d' u' f U' f' F2 D' d2 R B' F2 U' f
2. l' R' d F d' b d' U' R' f2 u2 f2 F2 u2 l2 B' U2 B R2 D B f' l' r2 B' b u2 r2 U f l' U' f' d' r2 d' u2 l d U
3. B d2 l2 f l' R2 f' F' L2 l2 r' R F2 L' l r2 R2 d U' R' U' l' D2 d R2 b' f2 F' l2 r R' B' l2 r' R B b L2 d U'
4. L F L2 u' U' F' R' D r' U' r R B2 L r2 B2 D2 l2 b2 f' d u f r b' D2 U2 L2 R F2 R B2 b f d U' l2 F' D2 u'
5. l B' F L2 B2 b' d' u2 B2 f' u b D U2 L U2 L F l b' F R F u' R D U' B' F l2 b U f' l' R2 b2 d' b' f2 L'

5x5x5
1. d2 l2 r' f R' d2 u2 f' D2 L l' r' R f2 r' d L F2 L2 l r2 B2 b f' F2 L l2 D2 d r D l' r2 u' r B2 f l b F l2 f D2 u' L2 l2 R' B' L2 u L2 r' B' b' F2 R2 b' r R' U'
2. l' u r' D2 u' b' u2 f2 L' r2 R B D2 L R D2 d f F2 l r' d f' L2 l' r2 R' U2 f' D2 L l' R' D d2 B' b2 f2 F d l' D B l2 B b F' L' r2 R D2 d' u' U F u B b2 R2 F
3. F' r R f' D' b F l' D' d' U' l' d r f R' d2 u U' l2 r2 U2 r2 D' d' u L' B2 U b2 d F l' b r' R D' u' B2 D' d2 l' f2 d L f2 u2 F d2 L l r R' f' F2 l' F' L2 l2 R2
4. B' L' l R D d r b l2 F L' B' b' U' F l2 R2 B' f u' l' B D' F u L' D' r2 U' b L' D' b' f2 D d2 u2 l D' u2 U L l' r R B2 d2 U f r2 R' u2 l2 R2 U2 r2 D2 U b F'
5. d2 u2 U2 b' D' u2 r U L l2 r F2 L r R' u2 l' D2 U' B2 b f F u' U2 B2 D2 d2 L l' r R' D' d u2 U L2 D2 b' D r b' d r2 B' l D U2 B2 u' b' D' f' F2 l2 f' u f2 r2 f2

Blindfolded
2x2x2
1. U F2 U F' L' F D2 B R F2 D2 R2 D' F D B' R' D2 F U R' U2 F' U R
2. F U' L' D2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' R D' L' F2 U2 L B L F2 R B' R' B U' L'
3x3x3
1. D U L R' B D2 B2 R' D' U' B F2 L R' B2 F2 L R' F' D B' F2 D2 U2 B
2. F D U' L B' F R' D U B F2 L R D2 L' R2 D U L R U' B2 F2 U F'
4x4x4
1. L l b f2 l' D r2 B' b2 f' u2 r' u' r' b2 R' D2 F u2 F' u2 l' r2 B f2 F u2 U l d' u' F2 D' b' L l2 d2 l D' B
2. R' D b' f' F2 r2 D U2 B' f2 F' d b2 L' l2 D l2 d2 R2 B' F2 u' b' f' L d U L2 D2 b F' U l R2 B2 L2 l2 b2 d2 L
5x5x5
1. D2 d2 b f' F L B' r2 D d2 U f2 U R u' l' F' D' d2 R2 U F2 d' u' L' F D2 L2 r2 R d' B' b' F' R2 d2 f2 D U b2 u' l' U' b f' F' d' R' f2 l' D' b2 F' U' L2 d u r' d2 U2
2. L B' b2 F' U B L2 l2 r' f' D R2 f r2 R u f' F l' D2 l D B2 D' R2 D' b f2 U2 f2 F u L B D' u f' F D2 u r2 d2 u2 U b2 l r2 d2 u2 U2 F' D U B2 b f' F D2 d u'

Square-1
1. 0,-1 / 0,-2 / -3,3 / 6,3 / 0,3 / 0,3 / 3,0 / 6,0 / 1,0 / 0,5 / 3,0 / 0,1 / 0,3 / 2,2 / 0,3 / 6,3 / 4,1 / 0,2
2. 4,-4 / 6,-3 / -5,2 / -2,0 / 0,2 / 4,0 / 3,4 / 6,3 / 0,3 / -2,2 / 2,4 / 0,2 / 4,0 / 6,4 / 6,1 / 0,1
3. -3,2 / -3,1 / 6,0 / -3,3 / 0,4 / 0,5 / -3,4 / -4,4 / 6,2 / 0,4 / 2,0 / 6,4 / 0,2 / 6,3 / 2,3 / 0,3
4. 0,-4 / -5,1 / 0,2 / 0,3 / 2,3 / 1,4 / 2,0 / 6,4 / 2,0 / 3,0 / -2,0 / 6,5 / 3,3 / 6,2 / 0,1 / -4,2 / 
5. 0,5 / 6,1 / 0,3 / -3,2 / 3,0 / 1,1 / 6,5 / -4,0 / 2,0 / 6,0 / -3,4 / -3,2 / 6,5 / -5,4 / -4,0 / 3,2


Results from last week and the week before that will be available in a couple of days in this topic: 
http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=614
As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.

This weeks competition includes Square-1 because it finally got 10 votes. It still doesn't include most Other events for competition yet because they haven't gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


----------



## Erik (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey Arnaud! Great to see you here again, you had a nice time in the US? 

Erik Akkersdijk
2x2: 4.07
Times: (5.39), (3.30), 4.28, 4.28. 3.64
Decent solves, first was kind of a stupid scramble...

3x3: 13.82 
Times: (11.70), 14.24, (17.11), 12.61, 14.61
17 was rubbish... <_<

OH: 29.06
Times: 26.50, (39.22), 30.44, (25.14), 30.25
The 26 was everything the 39 was not.... 25 was a PLL skip

4x4: 1:09.78
Times: (1:16.58) OP, 1:09.50 OP, 1:08.38 OP, 1:11.47 O, (1:06.20) P
Horrible!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 
How many parities can you have?????????????????

5x5: 2:06.67
Times: (2:17.58), 2:09.83, 2:02.19, 2:08.00, (1:59.67)
Yay, a sub-2....<_<
Who stole my skills???

Sq-1: 1:21.97
Times: (1:33.03), 1:32.03, 1:17.63, 1:16.24, (58.16)
I use sort of the most noob method there is  (worse than the poor man's solution)


---BLD---

2x2a: *37.59*
2x2b: 56.16

3x3a: DNF messep up already at corners...
3x3b: 2:06.56 PB! Close to sub-2 

4x4a: DNF  too bad, I had the whole cube memorized but I noticed during solving I did someting wrong on one of the centres commutators...
4x4b:


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 25, 2007)

Welcome back Arnaud!

3x3x3: Average: 27.07
27.38 25.45 (24.83) (31.11) 28.28

Yay, faster now. 

5x5x5: Average: 2:28.00 / 148.00
(2:39.66) 2:28.84 2:27.27 (2:25.91) 2:27.88

Sub-2:30 fairly often now... Need to cut some delays in the edge pairing step, and then optimize each step; I want to hit sub-2 by my next competition (potentially August). 

2x2x2: Average: 11.60
12.76 11.06 (13.41) (7.48) 10.98

Getting better. Still old 3x3 method, because I don't feel too comfortable using Ortega yet.

4x4x4: Average: 1:57.08 / 117.08
1:54.75 P (1:40.33 P) (2:02.67 OP) 2:00.95 1:55.55 O

Why is it so slow...

3x3x3: Average: DNF
1:46.86 DNF 1:15.80 1:37.20 DNS

Hm, yeah, my hand aches a little. Much thanks to Jason Baum for the tips, though!

2x2x2 BLD: DNF
DNF DNF

2nd one was really close, must've forgotten to undo a set-up move. Both solves would have been between 2:30 and 3:00.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for welcoming me back. I had a great time, but I am exhausted right now. I finally got my "8 hours" last night and I have a lot of catching up to do at work and with my house (I am moving)

Exo: You are really moving forward incredibly fast on the 5x5x5. I will try to keep up with you (and masterofthebass), but I still don't understand how you made such a big leap at the US Open 2007. Your 2:17 (single) and 2:24 (average) 2nd place was incredible. Now try to get those times in our weekly competitions OK? 2:25.91 (single) is sooooo slow  I am also wondering about your 3x3x3 times.

Erik: I don't know if I will have the time to (cube-)meet before the Czech Open.

After Czech Open, Polish Open and Worlds, I might just be in the top-3 (http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#11)


----------



## Rama (Jun 25, 2007)

Rama Temmink

2x2 average: 10.72
13.31 11.23 08.59 09.97 10.48
Getting really bored with 2x2, I only compete with 2x2 because there is a strong chance you will get an lucky solve... not today that is.


3x3 average: 17,20
17,23	14,45	16,85	17,51	19,52
Got stuck at the PLL constantly except for the 14.45 solve PLL skip 

4x4 average:
2:02.08 1:38.52 1:23.03 1:44.95 1:17.79
My cube is getting stuck that much, I'd better call up the GHOSTBUSTERS!! :angry: 


3x3 OH average: 23.99
26,37	23,81	18,53	21,78	26,59
I am suprised I got an non lucky 18.53 solve with an crappy cube :lol: Now let's just hope it will be a bit smoother for the Czech :blink:

2x2 BLD:
1:53.82
2:01.45


3x3 BLD:
DNF
DNF
At the second try I almost fell asleep with my blindfold on, my only BLD solve will be at the Czech open, maybe that I will be much more concentrated there.


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Jun 25, 2007)

Square-1:
23.87 24.97 (29.21) (23.3) 27.19
Average: 25.34
Awful...

2x2:
4.47 3.94 3.82 (5.47) (3.74)
Avg.: 4.08 - grr, only 0.01 sec..

3x3:
(14.63) 12.69 12.7 (10.62)-OLL skip 13.24
Avg.: 12.88

3x3 OH:
22.16 22.65 20.88 (23.43) (19.49) - PLL skip
Avg.: 21.9

4x4:
(1:01.75) 57.64 59.47 59.95 (51..49)
Avg.: 59.02
The last scramble was nice.

BLD:

2x2:
18.6 20.26

3x3:
1:09.32 53.37

4x4:
5:10.29 DNF

5x5:
DNF 10:06.xy


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 25, 2007)

M?ty?s: Apparantly you live in a different world. Getting a 25.34 average means you beat your best competition time (http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...onId=&years=&show=100+Persons&average=Average) and would have set a new WR for Square-1 if it hadn't been for Lars' WR last week. Also, all your solves were sub-30 (and there were 5 of them, not 3) which was never done before Lars did it last week....................but you think your Square-1 results are "Awful"

Everyone: Please let me know how many entry points and winner points should be given for Square-1. WR-times are about the same as 3x3x3_oh, but most competitors times will be more near 4x4x4 and because Square-1 forces you to learn extra algs I think it should be the same amount of points as 4x4x4. 
3x3x3 = 3 for entry, 4/5/6 for ranking 3/2/1
3x3x3_oh = 4 for entry, 4/5/6 for ranking 3/2/1
4x4x4 = 4 for entry, 5/6/7 for ranking 3/2/1


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Jun 25 2007, 11:50 AM
> *Exo: You are really moving forward incredibly fast on the 5x5x5. I will try to keep up with you (and masterofthebass), but I still don't understand how you made such a big leap at the US Open 2007. Your 2:17 (single) and 2:24 (average) 2nd place was incredible. Now try to get those times in our weekly competitions OK? 2:25.91 (single) is sooooo slow  I am also wondering about your 3x3x3 times.*



I don't understand either! :lol:
Although, I have been hitting at least 1 sub-2:20 out of almost every average of 12 I do now. Maybe the new cube just made me more confident in my solving? Who knows.

Don't worry, Arnaud, I am using my practice cube for these competitions, so it will not be too long before I am down there with this cube. The scrambles were not very nice this time around either... Unlike those at the US Open, in my opinion. I think I just moved faster at that competition, hehe. Oh, but I did hit my new PB (2:08.56) on this cube... <_<
In any case, my 3x3x3 times are about 31-35 seconds on the 5x5x5, which makes for sub-2:40 times just about every solve.

For the 3x3x3, I've been playing around with extended cross a little, and used it for two of the scrambles this time around (the third and fourth scrambles). Else, I've just been playing with the 3x3 a lot, whether it be on a normal 3x3 or on the 5x5... But extended cross is the only new thing I've been working with. I should really relearn some PLLs, though... 


Edit: I vote for 4x4x4 points for the Square-1.


----------



## KJiptner (Jun 26, 2007)

*4x4x4*
Avg: 1:56.25
Times: 1:59.05 1:39.58 (1:31.47) (2:11.29) 2:10.11

Thas's what I call a SD. Ugly. On the last 2 I was off focus and got lost on Edge-Pairing.


----------



## dbeyer (Jun 26, 2007)

3x3: 55.xx
1:22.61, 55.22, 55.45, 37.66, 55.25

4x4:
DNF

3x3 BLD:
S1. DNF
S2. 2:22.75 (I hate not practicing)
5x5 BLD:
S1. DNF (prepared to smash cube)


----------



## Worms (Jun 26, 2007)

2x2
1. 10.55
2. 9.19 PLL SKIP
3. 10.42
4. 10.77
5. 10.10

AVERAGE-5: 10.356''
bad average 

3x3 
1. 25.68
2. 25.69
3. 27.05
4. 25.89
5. 20.71

AVERAGE-5: 25.753''
whith another cube than mine


----------



## Jack (Jun 27, 2007)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2
Average: 17.72
Times: (10.50), 23.63, 14.94, (35.96), 14.59

I just learned Ortega, which has really helped my times. Messed up an alg in the fourth. I should also get an eastsheen in a few weeks.

3x3x3
Average: 23.58
Times: (20.34), 23.15, 24.63, (28.15), 22.96

Pretty good average. The first one would have been my first sub 20 in a competition if I didn't take forever to recognize a U perm... Oh well, maybe next week.

3x3x3 OH
Average: 54.29
Times: (60.81), 48.30, 58.93, 55.63, (46.19)

Fairly consistent. The last solve could have been my first sub 40, but the PLL was done pretty slowly.

4x4x4
Average: 116.96
Time: (103.33), 113.86 O, 114.16 OP, (146.55 O), 122.90 OP

Really slow average. The edge pairing went slowly on most of the solves, and I got lost during the fourth. It takes me about 10 seconds for OLL parity!

5x5x5
Average: 284.45
Times: (260.63), 300.81, (492.61), 276.36, 282.18

I hate my cube; second and third were pops, the third had a parity and the cube fell apart when I tried to take an edge out to fix it. I am going to see if the eastsheen's are better.

Square-1
Average: 110.50
Times: (67.84), 101.02, (138.36), 111.25, 119.22

I use a beginner corners first method for this. I also think that 4x4 points for this would be good.

3x3x3 BLD
Best: 6:53.20
Times: DNF, 6:53.20

The first solve I decided to flip the two edges that were right then do a 12 edge flip at the end, but I forgot to do it. The second one was really good though, my PB and first successful in the competition!


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 27, 2007)

dbeyer: Are those 3x3x3 times REGULAR 3x3x3 times? I thought you averaged around 20 seconds? And I assume 4x4x4 was actually 4x4x4_bf?


----------



## joey (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Jun 27 2007, 05:30 AM
> * dbeyer: Are those 3x3x3 times REGULAR 3x3x3 times? I thought you averaged around 20 seconds? And I assume 4x4x4 was actually 4x4x4_bf? *


 I thought they were 3x3 BLD times aswell!!

Daniel confirmed to me that they were regular 3x3 times, but using a different method that normal. Roux, I think he said.


----------



## joey (Jun 27, 2007)

3x3: 25.02 (27.58) 25.81 (21.30) 25.59 Average: 25.47
Meh. Next time I'll warm up before the competition.

3x3 OH: 1:27.44 1:06.94 1:31.56 1:28.21
More to come, my hand hurts! 

3x3 BLD: DNF DNF
I wanted to get at least one solve, oh well!
The first was a 3:07, but I stopped a bit earlier because I realised I had messed up the corner perm. The other was a 3:39, that looked like I had just scrambled it! 

More to come...


----------



## edd5190 (Jun 27, 2007)

2x2 speedsolve average: 15.53
(10.45)
(19.81)
14.47
13.90
18.33

3x3 speedsolve average: 23.67
22.66
24.62
(25.07)
23.72
22.50

3x3 OH average: 47.90
48.88
46.61
(53.29)
48.20
42.36

4x4 speedsolve average: 3:42.67
3:31.90
4:18.37
2:55.33
DNF (fluff up on OLL parity)
3:17.73

Yay! I beat my old PB 3 times today!

BLD
2x2a: 1:46.18
2x2b: DNF (2 corners switched)

3x3a DNF
3x3b DNF (I stopped the timer accidentally when I was done memorizing  )

Next week I hope to compete in 5x5 :lol:! Not 5x5 blindfolded though  But I might be able to soon :lol: But It will be hard  But hard work always pays of! :lol:


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 28, 2007)

> *BLD:
> 4x4:
> 5:10.29 DNF
> 
> ...



Matyas congrats on those amazing times! I heard about your sub-10 5x5x5 BLD solve as well, that's incredible! How fast are you memorizing and solving for a 10 minute solve on 5x5? I find that at my fastest I am executing the solving part of a 5x5 BLD attempt (including recall) in just over 7 minutes. To beat your times I would have to memorize in under 3 minutes, which I don't even know if I could do. I can see maybe memorizing in 5 minutes and solving in 5 minutes getting an incredible time like that, but I would certainly need a better 5x5 cube to solve in 5 minutes.

I certainly didn't post to blame my cube for my times, I wanted to post to say my hat is off sir, those times are simply incredible! You've certainly inspired me to try to practice better. I have been practicing a lot lately, but from the looks of it probably not practicing smart based on the times you're getting. I need to work on trying to memorize quicker and more accurately, as well as getting a better 5x5 and shooting for that 5 minute solve time (which I assume is what you are getting).

Congrats again, that is simply incredible! I look forward to actually meeting you in person in Budapest this October!

Chris


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edd5190_@Jun 27 2007, 10:18 PM
> * 4x4 speedsolve average: 1:42.67
> 3:31.90
> 4:18.37
> ...


Might want to check your math there.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 28, 2007)

Whenever I calculate the results, I just copy/paste the times into a small program I made and it calculates the best/average results for me. Most people that post them actually post the correct average according to the formula
(sum(all_times) - sum(lowest_time, highest_time)) / (count(all_times) - count(lowest_time, highest_time))

The most common mistake is that people take a "normal" average according to the formula
(sum(all_times)) / (count(all_times))

The only reason I ask people to write down their avarage time is because it is nice for other competitors to compare the times.


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cmhardw_@Jun 28 2007, 04:57 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you Chris!
I usually memorize the 5x5x5 around 2.5-3 mintues. I solve the corners and middle edges with my method(like a 3x3x3), the wings with Erik's 'r2', and the centers with commutators. We will meet at the worlds!


----------



## edd5190 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ExoCorsair+Jun 28 2007, 03:39 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ExoCorsair @ Jun 28 2007, 03:39 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-edd5190_@Jun 27 2007, 10:18 PM
> * 4x4 speedsolve average: 1:42.67
> 3:31.90
> 4:18.37
> ...


Might want to check your math there.  [/b][/quote]
Oops, I would have never caught that. I'll go change it now


----------



## hait2 (Jun 29, 2007)

should i take part in these? im really slow so no chance winning.. but could be a nice place to keep track of my progress


----------



## Jack (Jun 29, 2007)

I think you should. I don't have a chance of winning anything either, but they are really fun to do.


----------



## Karthik (Jun 29, 2007)

C'mon Jack,you have a PB of 16.71 and you say you dont have a chance to win!!If you can make another PB in one of these competitions,you can definitely make it to the top 3.
Anyway I think I will also start participating in these contests so that I can track my progress from now on.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 29, 2007)

Everyone that is asking if they should compete or not: WHY NOT?

It's free, fun and you even get points just for competing!

I don't have a chance of winning (25 seconds average on 3x3x3 on my good days), but I am ranked 2nd at the moment!

Also, keeping track of you progress will be a very good reason to compete because I will start to create graphical overviews of everyones progress in a couple of weeks. For these overviews to have any (personal) meaning, you would want to have at least a couple of times already, so start competing right now


----------



## Jack (Jun 29, 2007)

karthikputhraya, the average is what is counted, not a single solve, so I would have to beat my PB 5 times in row to come in top 3. I still really like these competitions though, and I am competing in every event except for the big cubes blindfolded, so I can still get points. Anyway, in the most recently ranked competition I came 4th in two events!


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 29, 2007)

Just one more thing: I had no chance of winning the US Open 2007 (I didn't even make it through the qualification on 3x3x3), but I had a great time being there anyway!

If only those people that had a chance of winning would actually compete, there would be no competition. (speedcubing version of "It's the journey that is important, not the destination")


----------



## Karthik (Jun 29, 2007)

Karthik
3x3 Speed solves:
45.54
42.63
(41.28)
(55.46)
53.17
Average: 47.11

3x3 BLD
a.14 min 55 secs (Yay! My second successful BLD!!)
b.DNF 

I think I will participate in the 4x4 category next week.


----------



## Rama (Jun 29, 2007)

Karthikputraya you're name sounds Indonesian, is that correct?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 30, 2007)

Mike Hughey
2x2 Average: 17.73
Times: 16.66, (22.39), (14.28), 19.23, 17.30

3x3 Average: 38.62
Times: 41.99, (45.53), 35.81, 38.07, (35.04)

3x3 OH Average: 1:22.77
Times: (1:32.94), 1:28.78, 1:22.80, 1:16.73, (1:07.51)
Still getting better fast with this. Must be all those times I'm caught in traffic!  1:16.73 was my personal best, and then I got the 1:07.51! Wow!

4x4 Average: 2:35.17
Times: (2:59.58), 2:31.44, (2:19.11), 2:24.78, 2:49.28
I worked hardest on the 4x4 this week, and it showed - 45 seconds better average than last week! I'm still pretty bad at it, but at least I'm improving.

5x5 Average: 4:25.19
Times: (4:34.62), (4:05.44), 4:27.57, 4:14.53, 4:33.48
Still using AVGalen's method, and now I'm about as fast with it as I am with the bigcubes.com method. And I think it helped my 4x4 as well.

2x2 BLD Best: 2:09.22
2x2 BLD a: 3:10.78
2x2 BLD b: 2:09.22
I need to actually practice 2x2 BLD some; it takes some getting used to - I spend too much time at the beginning deciding how to orient the cube.

3x3 BLD Best: 5:44.10
3x3 BLD a: 5:44.10
3x3 BLD b: DNF
Disappointing.

4x4 BLD:
4x4 BLD a: DNF

Since everyone else is trying it too (and I always wanted to try), I started learning 4x4x4 blind this week. This was my first ever actual attempt at a real 4x4x4 blindfold solve. I spent 82:25 on my first attempt - 44 minutes to memorize and the rest to solve. After 44 minutes, I was quite certain of my memorization! The centers were all perfect when I was done, so I was happy with that. A bunch of the edges were messed up, and the corners were 2 moves away from solved, so I must have messed up a setup move or two somewhere in the edge cycles. Well, it wasn't a bad first attempt, anyway. I'll try the second one tomorrow.

I need to get a Square-1 now!


----------



## hait2 (Jun 30, 2007)

well here goes
3x3x3
56.33
(51.69)
59.47
(1:02.91)
59.25
-
av: 58.35
terrible, even by my standards i kept getting the gperms i didn't know (i only know 2/4 of those).. must fix that for next competition
(i recently switched to fridrich, f2l is eating up most of my times here, talking like 35-40sec f2l.. and it varies a lot =()

3x3x3BLD
a: 5:17.11 new PB!  everything went swimmingly smooth
b: DNF, messed up the parities (both of them ). this was a really hard scramble for me (super easy orientation, really difficult permutation). would've ended up about 6:30-7:00 if i got it right


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 30, 2007)

Mike: Your times for the 3x3x3 and 4x4x4 are highly reminiscent of my times in April-ish / around Rutgers 2007. Over time, your 5x5x5 times should drop too (those times remind me of my times in early March-ish). Keep it up! 

AvGalen: About when can we expect these graphs? I assume perhaps sometime early autumn?


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 30, 2007)

Graphs will be up there as soon as:

1) I finish moving (house A -> house B)
2) I have my own webserver again (+ broadband)
3) I have a weekend of "nothing else to do"

Hopefully, all of this will be realised in the beginning of August. (I am thinking after 2007-25 or 2007-26)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ExoCorsair_@Jun 30 2007, 04:31 AM
> *Mike: Your times for the 3x3x3 and 4x4x4 are highly reminiscent of my times in April-ish / around Rutgers 2007. Over time, your 5x5x5 times should drop too (those times remind me of my times in early March-ish). Keep it up!
> *


Yeah, as I mentioned to you at the US Open, I had noticed your time improvements posted here, and it seemed like I was following your track (just a few months behind you) - I considered your times quite inspirational. But a month ago it seemed more like it was my 5x5x5 times that were improving fastest, but not anymore.  ... and I love the 5x5x5 so much more than the others. Well, I won't give up - hopefully I'll start getting better again.

It would probably help with my 5x5x5 if I'd settle on a single system and keep using it, instead of switching over and over again. But somehow being able to use different systems is one of the appealing things about the 5x5x5 to me.

Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Karthik (Jul 1, 2007)

I am from India(Not Indonesia) 
And the probably the only one from India in this forum.
Not many cubers in India.I have never met one!


----------



## dbeyer (Jul 1, 2007)

I love the 5x5 too! I feel the only problem about having multiple methods is the transition from one to another in the middle of a solve. I dunno ... still an awsome puzzle!

Later,
Daniel Beyer


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mike Hughey_@Jul 1 2007, 12:41 AM
> *Well, I won't give up - hopefully I'll start getting better again.
> 
> It would probably help with my 5x5x5 if I'd settle on a single system and keep using it, instead of switching over and over again.*



Ron van Bruchem wrote on speedcubing.com:
"My secret is to move fast.  You need a good cube and a lot of practice."

This is very true. I am currently in a "cubing slump" (can't sub-30 many 3x3 solves, can't sub-2:40 many 5x5 solves)... I was timing myself in the car today, and when I consciously moved faster, my times dropped around 20 seconds (times in 2:20's).

I wouldn't worry about settling on a single method, actually. Maybe later, if you hit a "wall", since you would need the practice on recognition for a single edge-pairing method... But either one is potentially very quick. 

Hopefully this helps. But definitely straight-out practicing is the way to get sub-4 consistently.


----------



## Speedanator (Jul 1, 2007)

First time trying this...:

*2x2x2:*

16.83, 16.53, (22.91), (11.33), 19.95
=*17.77*

*3x3x3:*

42.25, (47.00), 35.53, (33.58), 42.30
=*40.03*

*4x4x4:*

3:16.39, (3:39.53), (2:36.95), 2:41.20, 3:31.80
=*3:09.80*


----------



## Kare (Jul 1, 2007)

K?re Krig

3x3: 19,36
(16,10) 19,76 17,05 21,28+ (23,97)

3x3oh: 52,40
58,87 (60,65) (42,33) 49,69 48,66

4x4: 1:37,75
(1:55,07) 1:42,34 1:35,21 (1:34,51+) 1:35,70

5x5: 3:43,60
3:37,77 (4:10,73) 3:41,59 3:51,43 (3:29,26)


----------



## tsaoenator (Jul 1, 2007)

3x3x3: 15.41 (12.55) (15.61) 15.25 13.59 = 14.77
Not good.

3x3x3 BLD: 1:18.00, 1:29.92
pretty good


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 1, 2007)

After a week of no cubing, I am very pleased with all these results, especially 3x3x3_oh!

2x2x2: 7.74, 7.55, (6.71), (15.77), 10.88 = 8.72
3x3x3: 29.10, 25.73, (25.01), 28.86, (29.76) = 27.90
3x3x3_oh: 49.83, (50.96), 49.69, (40.20), 43.58 = 47.70
4x4x4: (1:56.80)(O), 1:46.85(O), (1:34.58), 1:42.26(O), 1:47.61(OP) = 1:45.57
5x5x5: 2:42.36, 2:51.70, (3:01.01), (2:36.09), 2.45.65 = 2:46.57
2x2x2_bf: 3:18.09, 1:51.39 = 1:51.39
3x3x3_bf: DNF, 9:19.45 = 9:19.45

And I just decided to learn how to solve Square-1. I found an extremely easy way to do it, using only 2 basic algs (1,0/-1,-1/0,1 and /3,0/-3,3/0,3/) and a parity-fix that makes you start all over (/3,3/-1,-2/-2,2/2,-2/1,2/-3,3/). Making the square-shape is a matter of intuition + "combine edges, divide edges". These five solves were actually my first 5 solves ever with this method. Luck plays a great role with this method, but I have gotten it sub-3 on average later and my best sofar is 1:23.

Square-1: 3:51.39(P), 3:37.49(P), 4:43.14(PP), 2:25.71, 4:49.09(P) = 4:04.01

I have decided to give Square-1 the same amount of points as 4x4x4
4x4x4 = 4 for entry, 5/6/7 for ranking 3/2/1


----------

